# Floundering in Destin questions



## Gotta Love It (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys, 
This is my first post here. I'm from MS and usually go gigging in the Pass Christian/Long Beach/Waveland area or out at Cat Island. 

I'm in Destin all this week and usually fish at the jetty but this year I brought the flounder gear too. I have read on here that it might be good in the sound over toward Fort Walton Beach. I know it would be better in the sound but it sure would be easier for me to walk right out on the beach. Would I be wasting my time on the beach or on the east side of the pass between the jetty and the harbor?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
CW


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Only way to know is to go. Don't expect anything but Gulf flounder and small ones at that. But sometimes you can get a nice mess of them in short order if the surf is calm enough (rarely). Look right on the beach on the top half of the tide and on the offshore lip of beach trough drop-offs on the bottom half. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gotta Love It (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'm probably going to give it a shot tonight especially if this north wind holds up.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Report?


----------



## Gotta Love It (Sep 13, 2015)

I went Sunday night and it was calm with great visibility. I had planned to walk several miles of beach but my 5 year old found out I was going and wanted to go so bad I brought him and my wife. They were going to just walk on the beach while I was in the water. Y'all can imagine how that worked out. I ended up covering only a few hundred yards of water with some stops in between. At any rate, I didn't see any flounder and there wasn't much bait either. This was on Holiday Isle just a little east of the jetty. The surf was back up today so I guess the window for going on the beach has closed.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been trying holiday isle a couple of times now (last few weeks) and I've yet to spot one around there. I think the gulf is going to be your best bet right now until they start moving more


----------

